# Puppy has Seroma after spay - vet at fault?



## Holly Peckham (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi all 

I’m just looking for some general advice from anyone who has been through this before with their dog.

9 month old border collie female went for her post op check on Monday and vet (lady I trust very much) informed me she has a seroma. During the conversation she insinuated that it can be caused by pup being too lively after operation 

I’ve done my own research and have read from multiple sources that the main cause of a seroma is usually the fault of the veterinary surgeon. 

My pup has to go back tomorrow for another check - an extra 3 days of anti inflammatory pills haven’t reduced the seroma, in fact I believe it’s gotten bigger. I have also discovered the veterinary surgeon who did the operation has only been qualified for 3 months. 

How do I handle this conversation tomorrow with the vet? I’m horrified that I may have to pay to have this fixed for my poor pup when she’s not at fault.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Seromas at surgical sites are not uncommon, especially those on the belly and underside of the body (after all, fluid heads down due to gravity). No surgery is free of risks, and I expect you signed a consent form before the surgery stating that you acknowledged that the risk of surgical complications exists.

There is no one cause of seromas. Surgical technique can be one factor (usually leaving too much 'dead space' during closure, thus creating a potential space for normal inflammatory fluid to accumulate). Excessive activity is also a potential factor, as failure to 'rest' the healing tissues can result in more fluid being produced. Sometimes, dogs' bodies just react unfavourably to the suture material used - and that is nobody's fault.

Even if the seroma is the result of surgical technique, it doesn't mean the surgeon has made a serious error; seromas are a recognised complication of surgical healing that happen to every surgeon from time to time - and while measures can be taken to reduce their occurrence it can be hard to prevent them altogether.

Happily, the vast majority of seromas are self-limiting and resolve uneventfully, with no long-term detriment to the patient.

By all means speak to the vet about it, but I would suggest opening a productive dialogue about it; I would not suggest being accusatory.

I hope it all settles soon for her.


----------

